# Sticky  Ebike Ambassadors



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

With each year, it seems ebiking is becomes more popular then ever before. Here in So Cal, there are days were there seems to be almost as many emtb as there are mtbs. It's only a matter of time before this happens in some areas.

I've always considered myself an ambassador, whether that was when I rode mtb or now an emtb. Here are some simple rules to be the best mtb or emtb advocates.

1) Make sure you are legally riding your emtb or mtb. Know where you are riding, so that you do not ride up a trail that is meant mainly for downhill riding. Add a bell to your bike, it's amazing what that little noise maker will do to help people see you, even before you see them!

2) Acknowledge other people on the trail: good morning or afternoon, how are you doing, what a nice day, etc...

3) Especially important on an ebike: when climbing emtb has a motor, so put it in ECO when coming up on other trail users and slowly come up to them. Use your acknowledgement and if they let you pass great! If they don't, sorry, but you'll just have to wait until it is save to do so. So far for me 99% of the time, people pull over to let me past. And make sure to say THANK YOU!

4) When you get to the top and you are not fast, make sure other rider/riders are not getting ready to go or you'll just get in the way.

5) If you see a rider walking and you have the means, ask if you can help.

6) If you have time, try and do some trail maintenance. I need to work on this part.

7) You are a new user group, please be polite and use your acknowledgement. Don't give ebikers a bad name!

Please add and maybe we can keep this at the top.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

No.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

So pretty much act the same whether you’re aboard a mountain bike or an ebike.
Show some respect.
Same goes for how we conduct ourselves on internet forums.

We’ve already heard from our first dissenter. 
=sParty


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Sparticus said:


> So pretty much act the same whether you’re aboard a mountain bike or an ebike.
> Show some respect.
> Same goes for how we conduct ourselves on internet forums.
> 
> ...


I've had an epiphany! Treat other people like you'd like to be treated!


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

Sparticus said:


> So pretty much act the same whether you’re aboard a mountain bike or an ebike.
> Show some respect.
> Same goes for how we conduct ourselves on internet forums.
> 
> ...


I mostly agree but a few clarifications. When I'm riding an ebike... I yield to all people, users, animals... anything that moves really. If I'm climbing, I yield to downhill riders and I stop for any hikers I see and let them walk past instead of trying to squeeze by whether I'm climbing or descending. I also don't blow past, nor attempt to pass people while climbing in a conga line. I climb at my own pace on my emtb, right up until I come up behind a mtb rider and then I ride at their pace until we get to the top of the climb. Oh, and always, always use a bell... all the time, climbing or descending.

I think it's just important to go the extra mile when you're on an ebike. Adjacent to this... I think we as mountain bike riders need to do a bit better job of yielding in general. You can see it in the body language and the reaction that hikers have as I approach them. They are conditioned to scramble out of the way as if they don't have the right of way... this is learned behavior from mountain bike riders not yielding and/or giving off body language that they are not going to yield and are bothered by it. 

So I guess, to your point. Yes and!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

minimusprime said:


> I mostly agree but a few clarifications. When I'm riding an ebike... I yield to all people, users, animals... anything that moves really. If I'm climbing, I yield to downhill riders and I stop for any hikers I see and let them walk past instead of trying to squeeze by whether I'm climbing or descending. I also don't blow past, nor attempt to pass people while climbing in a conga line. I climb at my own pace on my emtb, right up until I come up behind a mtb rider and then I ride at their pace until we get to the top of the climb. Oh, and always, always use a bell... all the time, climbing or descending.
> 
> I think it's just important to go the extra mile when you're on an ebike. Adjacent to this... I think we as mountain bike riders need to do a bit better job of yielding in general. You can see it in the body language and the reaction that hikers have as I approach them. They are conditioned to scramble out of the way as if they don't have the right of way... this is learned behavior from mountain bike riders not yielding and/or giving off body language that they are not going to yield and are bothered by it.
> 
> So I guess, to your point. Yes and!


Absolutely and well stated. 
=sParty


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

This thread is refreshing. Now, we just need everyone to buy in and that would end the user group conflicts.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

minimusprime said:


> I mostly agree but a few clarifications. When I'm riding an ebike... I yield to all people, users, animals... anything that moves really. If I'm climbing, I yield to downhill riders and I stop for any hikers I see and let them walk past instead of trying to squeeze by whether I'm climbing or descending. I also don't blow past, nor attempt to pass people while climbing in a conga line. I climb at my own pace on my emtb, right up until I come up behind a mtb rider and then I ride at their pace until we get to the top of the climb. Oh, and always, always use a bell... all the time, climbing or descending.
> 
> I think it's just important to go the extra mile when you're on an ebike. Adjacent to this... I think we as mountain bike riders need to do a bit better job of yielding in general. You can see it in the body language and the reaction that hikers have as I approach them. They are conditioned to scramble out of the way as if they don't have the right of way... this is learned behavior from mountain bike riders not yielding and/or giving off body language that they are not going to yield and are bothered by it.
> 
> So I guess, to your point. Yes and!


I agree with this. the negative ebike encounters I've had have been from people passing too fast while climbing. Once, I was leading a group of kids and we stopped along the side of a steep climb to give the kids a breather. ebike rider flew by, far too close. trail was narrow so there wasn't much space to begin with. but when space is tight, it doesn't matter your conveyance, you should SLOW the F*CK DOWN.

other time, I was climbing a gated gravel road with a small group of friends. we were clustered together on the inside of a switchback. I noticed a rider approaching from behind, but did not know it was an ebike rider until the rider charged right through the middle of the group when half of the gravel road was empty. ebike rider could have gone around us on the outside of the corner without slowing down and given us plenty of space. OR slowed down a little bit and let us have the inside line, passing us on the straight afterward where the grade didn't vary from one side to another. rider gave a passive-aggressive faux-cheerful greeting AFTER passing us. my understanding is that this particular rider is known in the area for behaving this way.

yes, mountain bikers in general need to pay more attention to their manners when passing other trail users. this is why I like to make noise when descending, so that hikers don't feel like they have to jump out of the way. still, I see how so many of them choose to hide behind trees. I like to see them so I know to slow down for a safer pass. but the fact that they hide behind trees tells me that too many riders don't slow down enough.


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

This is a very well intentioned post and I agree with it. I also agree with Sparty that ALL riders should be courteous like this, even those racing Strava ghosts.


----------



## Zeroselect (Aug 12, 2021)

mtbbiker said:


> 3) Especially important on an ebike: when climbing emtb has a motor, so put it in ECO when coming up on other trail users and slowly come up to them. Use your acknowledgement and if they let you pass great! If they don't, sorry, but you'll just have to wait until it is save to do so. So far for me 99% of the time, people pull over to let me past. And make sure to say THANK YOU!


I don't think there is no need to put it in ECO just slow down for people.

#2 something that everyone needs to start practicing. Greeting people with a Friendly Hello and a Thank You goes a long way. Too many times I have MTBers on my trails who could be other to respond to you if you say "Hello". (no they we not that tired)


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

minimusprime said:


> I mostly agree but a few clarifications. When I'm riding an ebike... I yield to all people, users, animals... anything that moves really. If I'm climbing, I yield to downhill riders and I stop for any hikers I see and let them walk past instead of trying to squeeze by whether I'm climbing or descending. I also don't blow past, nor attempt to pass people while climbing in a conga line. I climb at my own pace on my emtb, right up until I come up behind a mtb rider and then I ride at their pace until we get to the top of the climb. Oh, and always, always use a bell... all the time, climbing or descending.
> 
> I think it's just important to go the extra mile when you're on an ebike. Adjacent to this... I think we as mountain bike riders need to do a bit better job of yielding in general. You can see it in the body language and the reaction that hikers have as I approach them. They are conditioned to scramble out of the way as if they don't have the right of way... this is learned behavior from mountain bike riders not yielding and/or giving off body language that they are not going to yield and are bothered by it.
> 
> So I guess, to your point. Yes and!


Good add, I have a bell on my ebike and honestly, it's like a little invisible force field. I've been thanked multiple times by hikers!

If I see good adds, I'll add to the list and keep this at the top. The ideal is to help educate who we can and of course any noobs looking for online advice or will hopefully read.

Thanks and let's keep this positive!


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

minimusprime said:


> . I think we as mountain bike riders need to do a bit better job of yielding in general. *You can see it in the body language and the reaction that hikers have as I approach them.* They are conditioned to scramble out of the way as if they don't have the right of way... this is learned behavior from mountain bike riders not yielding and/or giving off body language that they are not going to yield and are bothered by it.


Truth. It's really sad.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

I agree with pretty much all this. As a Mtb rider and not one who rides an ebike, I’d add that many of us that ride a MTB are competitive. With our own performance and compared to other riders. If all ebike riders would simply be sure to record their rides in the correct category on apps such as Strava, it would help preserve the integrity of the data for those of us that ride a Mtb. It’s a simple ask and yet seems a lot of ebike rides are recorded as Mtb. 

Some of us pay for these apps and really get into being competitive. It would be appreciated to ask riders to be aware of polluting the data pool. It would help reduce some of the animosity Mtb riders have towards Ebikers. Just be honest about what your riding. I will work on being open minded to ebikes and admit it’s not easy for me at 60. I’m still riding a bike and enjoy competition.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Regardless of the bike you ride it should have at least 1 bell!
I have 2 on my off road bikes. A timber and a regular. I ding it even for people that see me just to say hi.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

trmn8er said:


> I agree with pretty much all this. As a Mtb rider and not one who rides an ebike, I’d add that many of us that ride a MTB are competitive. With our own performance and compared to other riders. If all ebike riders would simply be sure to record their rides in the correct category on apps such as Strava, it would help preserve the integrity of the data for those of us that ride a Mtb. It’s a simple ask and yet seems a lot of ebike rides are recorded as Mtb.
> 
> Some of us pay for these apps and really get into being competitive. It would be appreciated to ask riders to be aware of polluting the data pool. It would help reduce some of the animosity Mtb riders have towards Ebikers. Just be honest about whet your riding. I will work on being open minded to ebikes and admit it’s not easy for me at 60. I’m still riding a bike and enjoy competition. Thanks in advance


I agree 100%, but at the same time it's Strava's fault. Ebikers made a lot of those segments. I created many segments in my area and when I became an ebiker, all of a sudden, I couldn't compare my previous down hill times. I could care less about the ups, cause I'm on an ebike. I've since gone through the trouble of remaking all the segments into e-segments, but they are not an exact match. 

My suggested to Strava was simple, Strava has: Age, sex, weight, all time, this year, today, following, clubs. Why couldn't they add an ebike field to that list, so ebikers didn't have to recreate all the segments? And now Strava has some kind of algorithm and will ask if this was an ebike ride when completed.


----------



## LarryMagoo (12 mo ago)

I always slow down when approaching anybody, whether or not they are Riding or Hiking.....especially downhill were speed differences are greater between the climbers and descenders....I also did this 30+ years ago when I was riding around others. Now that I'm back into riding again on my eBike I still practice that habit. I think it's a good practice>


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

minimusprime said:


> I mostly agree but a few clarifications. When I'm riding an ebike... I yield to all people, users, animals... anything that moves really. If I'm climbing, I yield to downhill riders and I stop for any hikers I see and let them walk past instead of trying to squeeze by whether I'm climbing or descending. I also don't blow past, nor attempt to pass people while climbing in a conga line. I climb at my own pace on my emtb, right up until I come up behind a mtb rider and then I ride at their pace until we get to the top of the climb. Oh, and always, always use a bell... all the time, climbing or descending.
> 
> I think it's just important to go the extra mile when you're on an ebike. Adjacent to this... I think we as mountain bike riders need to do a bit better job of yielding in general. You can see it in the body language and the reaction that hikers have as I approach them. They are conditioned to scramble out of the way as if they don't have the right of way... this is learned behavior from mountain bike riders not yielding and/or giving off body language that they are not going to yield and are bothered by it.


Yes, I always slow down for hikers. If it's true singletrack, I'll often stop and let them go by, it's just safer. If they've stepped off the trail (I have a timberbell) or there is room, where we both move over to our respective sides, I'll always say hello and thank them. If it's a parent/adult with kid(s) I stop and yield 100% of the time.

I do this whether riding my E-bike or Mountain bike.

Keep it simple

Rule #1
don't be a d!ck
Rule #2
see Rule #1


----------



## jannmayer (10 mo ago)

mlx john said:


> Rule #1
> don't be a d!ck
> Rule #2
> see Rule #1


It's really amazing how many people don't understand this. Not just biking, but in all aspects of life...


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

It's nice to know that I don't have to do any of the things pointed out in this thread when I'm on my analog bike. (sarcasm)

Good lord knows not being a dick is just a good life rule, even if you ride an ebike. Who knew?

Anyway, carry on with any specific rules needed to differentiate various forms of human interaction depending on the situation.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Well. That was.. Pleasant?


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

dysfunction said:


> Well. That was.. Pleasant?


Heh. Funny. Avoid making this too pointed about eBikes, but what I think you need to have is concern about the 'others' vulnerability on the trail. If you are in the power advantage position, I think it's your responsibility to yield or exercise restraint.

When you are a hiker, it can be alarming to have a mountain bike bearing down at you. Similarly, if you are on a mountain bike, having a SxS racing towards you can be threatening.

So eBikes are sort of in the middle of the pack and their riders should be aware of that position. Faster & heavier than a mtb. Less than a moto. But, yeah, basically don't be an impatient d1ck.


----------



## LarryMagoo (12 mo ago)

Heck I say to them to just enjoy their hike or ride and maybe some crack about keeping the "rubber-side down" ...things seem to always work out with a great attitude.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

LarryMagoo said:


> Heck I say to them to just enjoy their hike or ride and maybe some crack about keeping the "rubber-side down" ...things seem to always work out with a great attitude.


Acknowledgement. Break the bubble.

It's all simple sh1t, but less common than it should be. 

Two things I avoid to keep alive on the moto: Urgency and impatience. I think it applies here as well. Root cause of a lot of bad behavior & decisions. Anyway...beat that horse enough.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Carl Mega said:


> Heh. Funny. Avoid making this too pointed about eBikes, but what I think you need to have is concern about the 'others' vulnerability on the trail. If you are in the power advantage position, I think it's your responsibility to yield or exercise restraint.
> 
> When you are a hiker, it can be alarming to have a mountain bike bearing down at you. Similarly, if you are on a mountain bike, having a SxS racing towards you can be threatening.
> 
> So eBikes are sort of in the middle of the pack and their riders should be aware of that position. Faster & heavier than a mtb. Less than a moto. But, yeah, basically don't be an impatient d1ck.


Totally agreed, and it's what I practice. It's also a good thing to not be so damned defensive about it in the process (which is to what I was referring). The attitude is always easily noted.


----------



## rowyourown (11 mo ago)

I make a point of smiling and saying a quick "hello!" to every hiker and MTBer I see on the trails, which is almost always met with a friendly reply. If they have a dog, I'll even say "beautiful dog!" or similar. If we're on fire roads, I'll slow down to a reasonable speed. If we're on singletrack, I slow down as much as it takes -- generally walking speed. I have a Timber bell that I use in addition to all this.

Everyone should feel welcome and comfortable on shared trails. 

And as a newb MTBer (getting back to it after many years away), I always anticipate faster riders and do my best to stay out of their way. 

Coming from CA and now in WA for several years, I feel more than privileged to have so much trail open to bikes. I want to keep that access, not lose it.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

If the hiker has a wife, I always say, "Beautiful wife!"

Everybody wins.
=sParty


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Sparticus said:


> If the hiker has a wife, I always say, "Beautiful wife!"
> 
> Everybody wins.
> =sParty


Do you ever get

This is not my beautiful wife!

As a reply?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

dysfunction said:


> Do you ever get
> 
> This is not my beautiful wife!
> 
> As a reply?


No but I learned the hard way you can't say, "Beautiful daughter!"
=sParty


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

dysfunction said:


> This is not my beautiful wife!


Letting the days go by...


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Stay on the trail. Keep singletrack single.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny_boy02 (10 mo ago)

I’ll add than in the 6 or so weeks I have had a ebike I get asked a lot of questions but other riders and some hikers. So I always do my best to answer fully and encourage them to test ride one. I don’t act impatient or in a rush.


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

johnny_boy02 said:


> I’ll add than in the 6 or so weeks I have had a ebike I get asked a lot of questions but other riders and some hikers. So I always do my best to answer fully and encourage them to test ride one. I don’t act impatient or in a rush.


This is so funny because it mirrors my experience - none of the keyboard warriors will really say anything in person. I get tons of questions from riders and hikers about my Levo, and I always take the time to answer whatever they ask and share my perspective as both a "regular" and "e" mountain biker.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Harold said:


> The negative ebike encounters I've had have been from people passing too fast while climbing. Once, I was leading a group of kids and we stopped along the side of a steep climb to give the kids a breather. ebike rider flew by, far too close. trail was narrow so there wasn't much space to begin with. but when space is tight, it doesn't matter your conveyance, you should SLOW the F*CK DOWN.


As e-bike users grow and more trails open up to them I guarantee this will become more of a problem for those of us who pedal. It's the #1 reason I don't want to see them on the trails. You don't need a breather on an e-bike.


----------



## LarryMagoo (12 mo ago)

prj71 said:


> As e-bike users grow and more trails open up to them I guarantee this will become more of a problem for those of us who pedal. It's the #1 reason I don't want to see them on the trails. You don't need a breather on an e-bike.


In case you did not notice, eBikes have pedalsI and I pedal my eBike everywhere I go, I'll bet I sweat just as much as you do......


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

LarryMagoo said:


> In case you did not notice, eBikes have pedalsI and I pedal my eBike everywhere I go, I'll bet I sweat just as much as you do......


I 100% guarantee that on a sustained hill climb with your power assist turned on that A.) You are not sweating as much as me and B.) That you don't need a breather.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't need or want a breather on my bike. 😁


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

alexbn921 said:


> Making **** harder than it needs to be isn't awesome, it's just...harder.


----------



## LarryMagoo (12 mo ago)

I 100% guarantee that on a sustained hill climb with your power assist turned on that A.) You are not sweating as much as me and B.) That you don't need a breather.


Thats the fun of eBikes....adventure and a workout...BTW....let me know how many miles /week you're doing at almost 71 years old!


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

I ride better when my HR is thru the roof. It's how I've always ridden. Up and over without stopping. Now if I stop it messes up my rhythm.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

alexbn921 said:


> I ride better when my HR is thru the roof. It's how I've always ridden. Up and over without stopping. Now if I stop it messes up my rhythm.


Yes, but what about the rest of us? Maybe one does not have the vigor of youth or the mental toughness that you have.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Jack7782 said:


> Yes, but what about the rest of us? Maybe one does not have the vigor of youth or the mental toughness that you have.


Ride your bike the way you want. I will never like stopping no matter how old I get. It has no reflection on anyone else.


----------



## Art666 (Aug 4, 2018)

Someone always going to get pissed no matter what. Some deranged hiker or biker or dog owner who thinks they know all the rules. I ride on weekdays when it is mostly empty


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

alexbn921 said:


> I ride better when my HR is thru the roof. It's how I've always ridden. Up and over without stopping. Now if I stop it messes up my rhythm.


Right up to the point it lands you in the hospital. That is what put me on an e bike.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't understand? I ride better and crash less while in constant motion.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

alexbn921 said:


> I don't understand? I ride better and crash less while in constant motion.


It's easy to understand. I use to love riding with my HR through the roof right up to the point of landing in the hospital. With the e bike I no longer ride with my HR pinned.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I gotta say that is pretty easy to understand.
=sParty


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

I ride an ebike. I still don't understand how I like to ride is going to land me in a hospital.
If I'm on a road bike, MTB, eMTB, skis,Moto.....I don't like to stop.

Stopping let's your body get cold and you temporary loose the feel of the surface you are on.


----------



## Zeroselect (Aug 12, 2021)

Yep, Already do all the above.

Especially trail maintenance. When trees fall onto the trail, it takes a good 2 weeks until the US Forestry comes out to clear it. When riding my E-bike, i take a Silky Big Boy Foldable Saw with me and clear all deadfall that is below a Foot in Diameter. Any larger I have a Chainsaw and backpack it carry it all on my back.

Note: Make sure to get premission from the Local Landowner/caretakers before clearing major things off trail. You never know what the trail builders intent is sometimes.


----------

